
Americans drink so much, it's now a 'public health crisis' - forrestbrazeal
https://tonic.vice.com/en_us/article/qvv4p7/americans-drinking-so-much-its-now-a-public-health-crisis
======
bruleyii
We are barely in the top 50 for drinks consumed per capita.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_alcohol_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_alcohol_consumption_per_capita)

~~~
philiphodgen
Perhaps the article says more about the publisher — and journalistic practices
generally — than it says about the Great Americans Drinking Public.

A quick look finds this throughly unscientific statistic:

> In 1790, United States government figures showed that annual per-capita
> alcohol consumption for everybody over fifteen amounted to thirty-four
> gallons of beer and cider, five gallons of distilled spirits, and one gallon
> of wine.

[http://www.history.org/Foundation/journal/Holiday07/drink.cf...](http://www.history.org/Foundation/journal/Holiday07/drink.cfm)

People who keep yelling “Scary Monsters Under the Bed” can be ignored.

